# Winchester .22 ammo recall notice, January 26, 2014



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

From this link (photo of ammo at link, too):
http://www.winchester.com/library/news/Pages/s22lrt-recall.aspx

PRODUCT WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE

WINCHESTER® 22 Long Rifle RIMFIRE AMMUNITION

PRODUCT RECALL OF WINCHESTER 22 LONG RIFLE RIMFIRE AMMUNITION 
1/28/2014

Olin Corporation, through its Winchester Division, is recalling two (2) lots of M*22™ 22 Long Rifle 40 Grain Black Copper Plated Round Nose rimfire ammunition.
Symbol Number: S22LRT
Lot Numbers: GD42L and GD52L

Winchester has determined the above lots of 22 Long Rifle rimfire ammunition may contain double powder charges. Ammunition with double powder charges may subject the shooter or bystanders to a risk of serious personal injury and/or death, or cause firearm damage, rendering the firearm inoperable.

*DO NOT USE WINCHESTER® M*22™ 22 Long Rifle RIMFIRE AMMUNITION WITH LOT NUMBERS GD42L or GD52L.* The ammunition Lot Number is imprinted (stamped without ink) on the left tuck flap of the 500-round carton as indicated here. The 1000-round intermediate carton does not have a Lot Number.

To determine if your ammunition is subject to this notice, review the Symbol Number and Lot Number. If it is Symbol Number S22LRT with a Lot Number containing GD42L or GD52L* immediately discontinue use* and contact Winchester toll-free at 866-423-5224 or visit http://www.winchester.com/Product-Service/Pages/Contact-Us.aspx for free UPS pick-up of the recalled ammunition.

This notice applies only to Symbol Number S22LRT with Lot Numbers GD42L and GD52L. Other Symbol Numbers or Lot Numbers are not subject to this recall.

If you have any questions concerning this 22 Long Rifle rimfire ammunition recall please call toll-free 866-423-5224, write to Winchester (600 Powder Mill Road, East Alton, IL 62024 Attn: S22LRT Recall), or contact Winchester Customer Support online.

We apologize for this inconvenience.
WINCHESTER

January 26, 2014


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man. As if the rimfire ammo is not hard enough to come by, then this! :smt076


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

> Man. As if the rimfire ammo is not hard enough to come by, then this!


It's really difficult to find 22 ammo. Last year While on vacation in PA a number of gun shops had it in supply so I bought some and brought it back home. Who would have ever thought 22 ammo would be so difficult to get? I find it funny I can buy 9mm all day long but the 22 ammo shelf is empty.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Interesting, but concerning since I’m about to purchase my first firearm, a Ruger 22 c pistol. Overloading a shell possibly causing a hazard when firing and also ammo shortages? I guess I should check out ammo availability near by prior to purchasing a pistol?
Also, how is a person to keep up with ammo recalls and does this happen very often? Thanks

Just noticed that this post is years old!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Rickcin said:


> Interesting, but concerning since I'm about to purchase my first firearm, a Ruger 22 c pistol. Overloading a shell possibly causing a hazard when firing and also ammo shortages? I guess I should check out ammo availability near by prior to purchasing a pistol?
> Also, how is a person to keep up with ammo recalls and does this happen very often? Thanks
> 
> Just noticed that this post is years old!


Gun owners have suffered through several ammunition shortages in the last 10-20 years or so. Most of these were generated by political pressures such as upcoming elections or gun-control scares.

In the old days, retail stores kept large stocks of many popular items in back-room warehouses, but with computerized inventory control supported by "Just in time" ordering, most stores only have what you see on the shelf, and perhaps a little bit more. Any unusual spike in demand, even a small one, will clear the shelves of an item, and once the shelves are empty, more and more people get worried. The next time they see the item for sale, they buy as much as they can afford, which extends the time the shelf stays empty, and propels more people into panic buying.

To prevent this, shooters must stock a reasonable amount of ammunition at their home, bought a little at a time over a long period. If you think you'll be shooting 50 rounds this weekend, consider buying 100 rounds, and putting the extra 50 in a watertight container in a cool/dry location, against future need. If you do this every time you buy ammo, there will be no shortage caused by you, and you'll have a small stockpile should the shelves get cleared-out by some unforeseen circumstance.

This is NOT hoarding. Hoarding is when someone buys a supply of an item they have no intention of using, or with the intention of "flipping" it to make a profit. What I am describing is knowing what you'll be needing in the future, and stockpiling it to make sure you'll have it when you need it. No one buys toilet paper one roll at a time, or gasoline for their car or lawnmower a 1/2 gallon at a time. They buy more than they will need that day, or even that week, knowing full well they will need it someday and that it makes sense to buy ahead of the actual need. It also makes good sense to buy in bulk when prices are low, such as during temporary sales after the holidays or hunting seasons.

A firearm without ammunition is just a poorly-designed club. Based on past shortages, I personally recommend keeping 2-years-worth of ammo for each firearm on-hand in your home. By reducing your normal practice/training shooting, this amount could be extended to last 3-4 years or more, if needed. Store ammo in watertight containers and in a safe manner according to fire regulations, but make sure you store it where you can get at it if you need it (not at Dad's farm, 550 miles away).


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ammunition recalls are not particularly common, especially given the amount of ammunition that U.S. shooters buy/consume every year (literally billions of rounds). But you should keep all ammunition you buy in the original packaging, so if there is a recall or safety announcement, you can determine if your stored ammo is part of the affected batch.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

DJ Niner said:


> Gun owners have suffered through several ammunition shortages in the last 10-20 years or so. Most of these were generated by political pressures such as upcoming elections or gun-control scares.
> 
> In the old days, retail stores kept large stocks of many popular items in back-room warehouses, but with computerized inventory control supported by "Just in time" ordering, most stores only have what you see on the shelf, and perhaps a little bit more. Any unusual spike in demand, even a small one, will clear the shelves of an item, and once the shelves are empty, more and more people get worried. The next time they see the item for sale, they buy as much as they can afford, which extends the time the shelf stays empty, and propels more people into panic buying.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that provides a full understanding as well as knowing what will probably happen again in the future especially when considering all of the political nonsense that's currently being discussed!


----------

